#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Some materials about Seismics Exploration !!!

## jetli

I have some rare documents, which I have collected for some years about Seismics Interpretaion.
Include:
*3D Seismic Interpretation ,Alistar Brown, 6th Edition
*Principle of sequence stratigraphy, O.Catuneau, 2006
*Quantitative seismic interpretation, Per Avseth, Tapan Murkerji & Gary Mavko
*3D Seismics Interpretation Trainer


Continue ....

If you really care about it, I will send to your Email  :Big Grin: See More: Some materials about Seismics Exploration !!!

----------


## asensabun

hi jet Li could you send me these docs. asen.sabuncu@gmail.com is my email

----------


## jetli

> hi jet Li could you send me these docs. asen.sabuncu@gmail.com is my email



I have just sent to your email
Have a nice day  :Big Grin:

----------


## jetli

> hi jet Li could you send me these docs. asen.sabuncu@gmail.com is my email



I have just sent to your email
Have a nice day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don Stroma

Hi jeli. I really care about it. My email is smladade@gmail.com

----------


## xshom

Hi jetli! Could yous send me this materials to xshom@mail.ru. I would really appreciate it! (I hope say it correct, english isn't my native lng)  :Smile:

----------


## moche007

Could you please send them to my email moche007@scienceforall.info
Thanks a lot

----------


## geonzap

Hi JetLi,

COuld you please send material to geonzap@gmail.com.

Thanks

----------


## Kilobyte

please send me the materials at cristian.alexe85@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Kilobyte

please send me the materials at cristian.alexe85@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Andretah

Jetli, hello.

Very interested in reading the following;
3D Seismic Interpretation ,Alistar Brown, 6th Edition
3D Seismics Interpretation Trainer

If you could, please send to hakimtahoune@hotmail.com

----------


## Slaughterd

Hi Jetli,

I am very interested about the documents that you mentioned.

Would you share them with me via ahmtkgz@hotmail.com

regards.

----------


## Slaughterd

Hi Jetli,

I am very interested about the documents that you mentioned.

Would you share them with me via ahmtkgz@hotmail.com



regards.See More: Some materials about Seismics Exploration !!!

----------


## Geo2015

I am interested in the docs you mentioned, if you could share them my email is rpsuth@yahoo.com 
thanks!!! :Encouragement:

----------


## Ordovician

hi Jetli...... pls send to sam_chukwu2001@yahoo.com. Thanks

----------


## geo81

hi Jetli,
I would be glad to have them also in my library if you don t mind.  aromix@yahoo.fr


Thank you in advance.  :Eagerness:

----------


## ilayarasan

Hi...send me too also.
k.ilayarasan@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## seismic.world

Can you share that material with me?
My email is seismic.world@gmail.com
Thank you in advance.

----------


## vuvanbaongoc

Hi Jetli, ^^
I'm a geophysicist and very interested about the documents that you mentioned.

Would you share them with me via my email:
baongochongson@gmail.com
Best for you!
Thank advanced.

----------


## Mystical ChE

Hi JetLi
Can u send to echipfupi@gmail.com

----------


## alvaedison

hi Jet Li 
Colud you send to my imel :alfian.amin2000@gmail.com

Many thanks for you

----------

